# Quick please help - anyone got a good soundtrack example of the following musical device...



## chrisr (May 15, 2018)

Hi,

I need to sell a moment to the director.

The music builds to a massively obvious hit point, but I've gone to ppp on the (fake) hit and re-crescendo'd for a bar before the actual (massive) chase cue in earnest - it mirrors a long shot/close up of the chase.

I'm struggling to think of a good example in a popular film that I can quickly point to, to convince them that an audience will accept that device - something in HTTYD??

(I know i should be able to convince them myself but it would be so much easier if I can point at something that's been done before so they don't think I'm crazy...)

best,
Chris

In the next 10 mins would be awesome (!!!!)


----------

